# RELATIVE VISA EXTENSION IN RSA



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Guys.
I have recently applied for a relative visa extension for my daughter.( Existing relative visa issued in India and applied extension RSA) 
Does anyone how much time will take for the outcome. As when I applied for my wife's visa change of conditions ( relative visa to 11.6 section)the outcome came after 8 months ( normally 15- 30days time).

My concern is that will this kind of extension will take more than expected time ( 60 days). I know there are many backlogs due to pandemics.

Quick response highly appreciated.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Timelines are unpredictable these days. I also applied for a relative's visa a month ago, still nothing. Have you received your outcome?


----------



## Sheddyymore (Nov 23, 2021)

Applied September 31 and received November 25 from vfs. Just 18days that DHA used to processed my spouse renewal.


----------



## Bra K (Dec 2, 2021)

Sheddyymore said:


> Applied September 31 and received November 25 from vfs. Just 18days that DHA used to processed my spouse renewal.


You must be very lucky!
Did you use an "agent" or something?
I applied for renewal on my own since May and it's been stuck with the adjudicator since August.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Bra K said:


> You must be very lucky!
> Did you use an "agent" or something?
> I applied for renewal on my own since May and it's been stuck with the adjudicator since August.


That's a long time to be waiting. Are these the standard waiting periods these days?


----------



## Bra K (Dec 2, 2021)

Yondo Brother said:


> That's a long time to be waiting. Are these the standard waiting periods these days?


I know people who used agents and got theirs in a month or two.
I've been calling their call centre since August until I got tired. They kept saying they were operating with skeletal staff.
Now I'll probably be stuck here this Christmas.


----------



## Nikosi (Dec 4, 2021)

I can help...commision after job ...lets talk


----------



## Sheddyymore (Nov 23, 2021)

Bra K said:


> You must be very lucky!
> Did you use an "agent" or something?
> I applied for renewal on my own since May and it's been stuck with the adjudicator since August.


I dont use agent always applied by myself. I thing its depend on how you arrange your documents.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Bra K said:


> I know people who used agents and got theirs in a month or two.
> I've been calling their call centre since August until I got tired. They kept saying they were operating with skeletal staff.
> Now I'll probably be stuck here this Christmas.


Did you eventually get your outcome?


----------



## Bra K (Dec 2, 2021)

Yondo Brother said:


> Did you eventually get your outcome?


Yes, I collected in January.


----------



## xloop (11 mo ago)

Bra K said:


> Yes, I collected in January.


Hi. How long did it take until collection?

I applied for renewal first week of August. Still nothing. I emailed and phoned but there is no reply. I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Bra K (Dec 2, 2021)

xoomloop said:


> Hi. How long did it take until collection?
> 
> I applied for renewal first week of August. Still nothing. I emailed and phoned but there is no reply. I guess I'll just have to wait.


I applied in May and it appeared my file was sent for adjudication in August and then no further movements until December when extra calls were made. It was approved and sent for printing in December and ready for collection in January.


----------



## xloop (11 mo ago)

Bra K said:


> I applied in May and it appeared my file was sent for adjudication in August and then no further movements until December when extra calls were made. It was approved and sent for printing in December and ready for collection in January.


Thank you for the reply.

I heard some people that 8 months is the average turnover for renewal nowadays. So I guess I just need to wait 2 more months.

Is there anything extra that you think might have help you expedite the process? I feel very much helpless as I need to urgently visit my family abroad.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

HI Guys...

I called DHA call centre today to check my daughter relative visa application status ( applied in 3/NOV/2021).

They told me that application went to printing on 13th nov 2022. 

Can any one tell me how soon it's going to be says ready for collection.

Quick response highly appreciated.


----------



## Bra K (Dec 2, 2021)

sri sri said:


> HI Guys...
> 
> I called DHA call centre today to check my daughter relative visa application status ( applied in 3/NOV/2021).
> 
> ...


13 November or October?

Printing could take two - four weeks.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Bra K said:


> 13 November or October?
> 
> Printing could take two - four weeks.


Hey ... Its Oct not Nov. Typo mistake


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Printing is the last stage. It won't take long for you to get the visa. Congratulations!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Bra K said:


> 13 November or October?
> 
> Printing could take two - four weeks.


Unfortunately DHA doesnt have consistent timelines. So you cant predict how long a step will take. But of late, they havent been releasing an VISAs which are not critical skills or business visa. I havent heard of a single person who got an outcome this year (not critical skills or business).


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

jollem said:


> Unfortunately DHA doesnt have consistent timelines. So you cant predict how long a step will take. But of late, they havent been releasing an VISAs which are not critical skills or business visa. I havent heard of a single person who got an outcome this year (not critical skills or business).


I have applied for relative visa minor to my daughter.. Hoping positive outcome. I know all critical skill visas rejected


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Guys
Collected relative visa today.. Thank you all for the support


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

sri sri said:


> Hey Guys
> Collected relative visa today.. Thank you all for the support


Congratulations!!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

sri sri said:


> Hey Guys
> Collected relative visa today.. Thank you all for the support


congrats Sri. When did you apply?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

jollem said:


> congrats Sri. When did you apply?


I think it was applied in early November 2021


----------

